# EIB kommuniziert mit CAN



## iceland (12 September 2003)

Hallo user

gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit den EIB mit einem CAN bus kommunizieren zu lassen?

iceland


----------



## nilpferd (14 September 2003)

Hallo Eisland,

ob da für den CAN-Bus was existiert, weiss ich nicht. Für Profibus gibt es jedenfalls Koppler - natürlich von S.......
Grüsse, 
nilpferd


----------



## iceland (14 September 2003)

hallo nilpferd

danke werd mal nachfragen

iceland


----------



## Markus (14 September 2003)

teoretisch ist zwischen allen bussystemen ein gateway möglich.
wenn es kein fertiges produkt gibt, dann eben ein handelsüblicher pc mit entspürechenden schnittstellen.
die gateways sind im prinzip auch nichts anderes, viele basieren auf windowsCE, und die software für die übersetzung der potokolle muss sowieso selbstgeschrieben werden.

aber wozu braucht man ein gateway zwischen eib und can?

mfg!


----------



## iceland (14 September 2003)

hallo markus

deine antwort ist eigentlich genau die die ich mir erhoft habe. ich weiß, dass es verschiedene gateways gibt, aber die preise sind horror. wenn das eben geht kann ich meinen cousin nun quälen sich mit der materie auseinenderzusetzen und mir sowas zu basteln. alte pc&s gibts ja genug
can - eib war nur ein beispiel
der homeserver von gira scheint mir weitaus überteuert zu sein. das war eigentlich der hauptgrund für mein interesse, ob&s geht

iceland


----------

